# If Loopholes are restored



## IHC (Sep 15, 2010)

If the loopholes are suddenly "restored" with the new group of CSR's now handling AGR, I would think it would be best if everyone here kept quiet about it and not make a big deal about it. Also, don't go over to Flyer talk and babble about it either. Shhhhh!!!! h34r:


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 15, 2010)

*Good idea, however, I think it is highly unlikely that the "loopholes" will*

*be reinstated.*


----------



## AlanB (Sep 15, 2010)

The loopholes won't be restored, as that decision came from the office at Amtrak that's responsible for overseeing AGR. Those same people will be heading up the new in house operation.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 15, 2010)

Perhaps the subject header should be changed to "If loopholes are restored" instead, as someone may get the wrong impression by reading the title.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 15, 2010)

Trogdor said:


> Perhaps the subject header should be changed to "If loopholes are restored" instead, as someone may get the wrong impression by reading the title.


Agreed I saw the thread title and I was already dreaming about booking a KCY-CBS loophole trip only to be disappointed. :lol:

It'd be nice but I don't think it will happen.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 15, 2010)

The Loopholes are still there; it just costs more Points to ride them.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 16, 2010)

I also heard that the three rivers The sunset limited would be restored to NOL the desert wind would come back and the turboliners would be restored to revenue service also. Its a good year for amtrak LOL.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 16, 2010)

The Sunset was restored to NOL about 4 or so months after Katrina. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

More news for October: the Cubs are going to win the World Series!


----------



## JayPea (Sep 16, 2010)

Guest said:


> More news for October: the Cubs are going to win the World Series!


When the Cubs win the World Series, this event will be sure to follow:







:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 16, 2010)

Guest said:


> More news for October: the Cubs are going to win the World Series!


Well, they always say next year! And I heard next year's schedule will have the Cubs visiting Fenway Park in Boston - for the first time since 1918! That was the last time the Cubs won the World Series!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 17, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > More news for October: the Cubs are going to win the World Series!
> ...


Attention to those in the Red Sox Nation: The Cubs last won a World Series in 1906 Dave!!

The Sawk, with star pitcher Babe Ruth won the Series several times in the teens, didnt win again till,say it,they finally beat the hated Yankees in 200???forget the year, it may be a dream?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JayPea (Sep 17, 2010)

Not to turn this into a baseball thread :lol: but the Cubs actually won a World Series last in 1908, not 1906. Don't make it worse than it is, Jim! :lol: And it was 2004 when the Red Sox beat the hated Yankees in the ALCS and then won the Series.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 17, 2010)

JayPea said:


> Not to turn this into a baseball thread :lol:


Why not?



Way back when, baseball teams used to travel from city to city by train - so we're still talking trains, right?


----------



## PerRock (Sep 17, 2010)

JayPea said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > More news for October: the Cubs are going to win the World Series!
> ...


That happens just about every year.

Speaking of Hell; you know how they say the road to Hell is paved with good intentions?

Well it isn't, it's paved just like any other road. I've been there; it's only a short drive away

Hell

peter


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 17, 2010)

Guest said:


> More news for October: the Cubs are going to win the World Series!


yeah and amtrak will be self sufficient with enough money left over to add 30 new LD routes and 4 more auto train routes LOL


----------



## Ryan (Sep 17, 2010)

It figures that Hell would be in Michigan.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 17, 2010)

Ryan said:


> It figures that Hell would be in Michigan.


Every state has a Hell, some just have different names! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 17, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > It figures that Hell would be in Michigan.
> ...


Like Austin?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 17, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


In the summer Yes! Also during rush hour but my cantidates would be Amarillo and Houston

closely followed by all of the Texas/Mexico border!  RI is so small you dont see it as the trains blast through @ 100+!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bigval109 (Sep 18, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the subject header should be changed to "If loopholes are restored" instead, as someone may get the wrong impression by reading the title.
> ...


I was thinking about riding from atl to sea. I'd take the train down to atl a day before my vacation starts and ride back up in my sleeper for a two zone reward. I can still dream can't I?


----------



## jimhudson (Sep 18, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> I was thinking about riding from atl to sea. I'd take the train down to atl a day before my vacation starts and ride back up in my sleeper for a two zone reward. I can still dream can't I?


What you could do is take the overnight train in coach to ATl, purchase one of the low bucket sleepers on the Crescent to NOL(best deal in Amtrak), spend a night in the Big Easy, then take the Sunset Ltd. from NOL-LAX, CS from LAX-SEA as a TWO Zone AGR award!Ive made this trip, the Sunset isnt the CZ but it's a great almost loophole route!  Jim


----------



## Bigval109 (Sep 19, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about riding from atl to sea. I'd take the train down to atl a day before my vacation starts and ride back up in my sleeper for a two zone reward. I can still dream can't I?
> ...


Well right now I'm planning to take the cardinal in coach to cin the beginning of zone 2 then use my 2 zone reward tickets for my sleeper to chi. My buddy lives there and he will join me there and we board the swc to lax and then board cs to seattle.My main idea is to ride the cs from lax to sea mostly for the ride and to experience the ppc. That's the lowest cost I have come up with. I've gone this way the last couple of years. However, after hearing that they were going to charge more points for the atl to sea run :angry2: it was cheaper to go to cin and not have to use all those extra points and all that extra time.


----------

